# Cheese slicer for soap?



## LuckyStar (Jul 23, 2014)

One of the things that i am by far the least happy with in regards to my soap is how they look sliced. No matter how hard i try or how careful i am, my big, clunky kitchen knife leaves drag marks, doesn't cut straight and just flat out sucks(its pretty dull XD). 

I've been looking for a wire soap cutter, but the cheapest i've seen any for is about 90 dollars, which is just more than i have to spend on something like that right now.

I did however stumble upon this on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004S1DU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I make all my soap in two pound molds, so i think this would be perfect. Thoughts?

Edit: I now see the "People who bought this item also bought" and its all soap making items...i guess that answers my question, lol.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 23, 2014)

That would probably work well for what you want to use it for.  There have been many that started with cheese slicers.  I have a Wire cutter that is similar to a cheese slicer and it works well.


----------



## triprolo (Jul 24, 2014)

I just bought that very one a few days ago and have cut two loaves with it. So far, the best decision I have ever made. The hardest thing I have found is keeping the loaf straight. I used a pencil to mark my thickness of cut. I'm thinking I might attach a wood bar to the board to keep my loaf straight while I cut. So far, I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## LuckyStar (Jul 24, 2014)

triprolo said:


> I just bought that very one a few days ago and have cut two loaves with it. So far, the best decision I have ever made. The hardest thing I have found is keeping the loaf straight. I used a pencil to mark my thickness of cut. I'm thinking I might attach a wood bar to the board to keep my loaf straight while I cut. So far, I'm glad I bought it.



I'm thinking i'll just recruit the boyfriend to brace it on both sides while i do the slicing on pre marked indents ^.^


----------



## Amber123 (Jul 24, 2014)

wow! This is awesome..thanks for sharing..I think I'll get this and a slab mold ..I was trying to decide between the wire cutter and slab mold but the price of this and what I need it for will allow me to get both


----------



## Amber123 (Aug 6, 2014)

I got it and used it to cut my beer soap...love it!  I have the same issue keeping it from moving but I just held it tightly before slicing.  I think attaching a wood bar is a great idea!


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 6, 2014)

I have several soap cutters including this one. It's quick and easy to cut into desired sizes. Most of all, the stainless less board makes clean up a breeze! Love it!


----------



## Amber123 (Aug 6, 2014)

What's your technique for keeping it in place?


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 6, 2014)

A friend of mine bought this cutter and has given very good reviews about it  http://tinyurl.com/n2comfg


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 6, 2014)

I got this mold from SMR because it was a mold and cutter, and I have to say it has really done me well - the built in cutting slots just make everything easier, and I can use it on soaps from other molds (like from a pringles can).


----------



## nframe (Aug 6, 2014)

I also bought a wooden cheese cutter and got my husband to glue and screw two pieces of wood on it as a guide. It works well. Here is a photo of it in a previous post:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=414909&postcount=25

Good luck!


----------



## reinbeau (Aug 6, 2014)

I use the rubbery mesh shelf liner, a small square of it, beneath the soap when I cut with my cheese slicer, it holds the soap well.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Aug 6, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> I got this mold from SMR because it was a mold and cutter, and I have to say it has really done me well - the built in cutting slots just make everything easier, and I can use it on soaps from other molds (like from a pringles can).



That's basically what I have too.  Worked like a charm!


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Sep 18, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> I have several soap cutters including this one. It's quick and easy to cut into desired sizes. Most of all, the stainless less board makes clean up a breeze! Love it!



May I ask where you got this? I've been looking for a large one for a very long time!


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 18, 2014)

CraftyRedhead said:


> May I ask where you got this? I've been looking for a large one for a very long time!



Hi CraftyRedhead,
Two years ago, I bought it on Amazon.com for $17. Since then, the price went up to $22.

Prodyne MW-805 Metal and Wood Cheese Slicer

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000VXQG7M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 18, 2014)

reinbeau said:


> I use the rubbery mesh shelf liner, a small square of it, beneath the soap when I cut with my cheese slicer, it holds the soap well.




Thanks reinbeau! I'm having trouble with my loaf moving on my cheese slicer and I think this will fix my problem. So glad I saw this!


----------

